
ABC thinks you're an idiot - jmorin007
http://blog.pmarca.com/2008/02/abc-thinks-your.html
======
manvsmachine
Funny, I had just finished reading this when I saw the post.

After reading this, the phrase that came to my mind is "hustling backwards".

